# [Risolto] Cinelerra: problema con mmx

## ciro64

Ciao.

Ho compilato cinelerra ma vi son riuscito escludendo mmx nel package.use in quanto ottengo errori; di seguito uno "spezzone":

```
ctl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ratectl.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../quicktime -I../libmpeg3   -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c -o cpu_accel.lo cpu_accel.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../quicktime -I../libmpeg3 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c motion.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/motion.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile ../admin/nasm  -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c -o fdct_mmx.lo fdct_mmx.s

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../quicktime -I../libmpeg3   -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c -o fdctdata.lo fdctdata.c

libtool: compile:  ../admin/nasm -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c fdct_mmx.s  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fdct_mmx.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../quicktime -I../libmpeg3 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c cpu_accel.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cpu_accel.o

\1 better written as $1 at ../admin/nasm line 12.

Final $ should be \$ or $name at ../admin/nasm line 32, near "$

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

# Name of the PIC object.

"

syntax error at ../admin/nasm line 35, near """

  (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 27)

Execution of ../admin/nasm aborted due to compilation errors.

make[2]: *** [fdct_mmx.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../quicktime -I../libmpeg3 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -c fdctdata.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fdctdata.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/work/cinelerra-20100320/mpeg2enc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/work/cinelerra-20100320'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-video/cinelerra-20100320 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3220:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  635:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/cinelerra-20100320',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/cinelerra-20100320'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/work/cinelerra-20100320'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/cinelerra-20100320, Log file:

>>>  '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/cinelerra-20100320:

 * ERROR: media-video/cinelerra-20100320 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   47:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3220:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  635:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/cinelerra-20100320',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/cinelerra-20100320'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/portage/media-video/cinelerra-20100320/work/cinelerra-20100320'

```

Informazioni addizionali:

cpu: core2quad q9450

```

grep FLAG /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

```

Ci sono soluzioni ?

Grazie.

----------

## ciro64

Ok; con gli aggiornamenti che ho appena fatto il problema è "rientrato".

Mi spiace per la mia igoranza.... non saprei dare sipegazione su cosa sia successo.

un emerge @preserved-rebuild (vedndo che fra i vari ebuilds c'era cinelerra, ho riabilitato mmx) e tutto ora è perfetto  :Smile: 

(Questa Gentoo è una vera bomba  :Razz: ); sublìme.

----------

